# tim sylvia- friday the 13th



## King Koopa (Jun 28, 2009)

tim sylvia is the next jason vorhees
http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/blog/ca...alling-in-latest-Friday-the-13?urn=mma,187398

thanx tramai + rep


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

> After showing up as a sloppy, hairy 315-pound beast for his last fight, Tim Sylvia is a natural to be cast as a horror film monster. Fighters.com is reporting that he got a gig in the latest Friday the 13th movie. Yes, we're serious.
> Sylvia has been a blogosphere punchline since he was knocked out in 10 seconds by 48-year-old Ray Mercer. He's a favorite of photoshoppers. We can't even imagine what comes now when MMA fans find out Sylvia is the latest Jason Vorhees.
> Sylvia does have a return fight in less than three weeks on September 18 at Adrenaline MMA 4 in Iowa. The movie is filming in the Boston area. Here's hoping that filming is taking just a few hours a day and he's actually training for his fight against Jason Riley. Fighters.com says Sylvia is working with Boston-based trainer Mark DellaGrotte.












LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

His next starring role should be about a train wreck.... :confused02:


----------



## jennathebenda (Jul 24, 2009)

Oh dear....


----------



## JACro (Aug 12, 2009)

:happy02:
I wonder how this came to be


----------



## ArghZombies (Jul 10, 2009)

What I would like to see is an MMA fight between Kane Hodder and Tim Sylvia, that'd be MUCH more enjoyable.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

I am at a loss for words. That is too funny.



Darkwraith said:


> His next starring role should be about a train wreck.... :confused02:


Instead of Snakes on a Plane, Apes on a Train!


----------



## nyc05 (Oct 1, 2008)

Tim will NOT be Jason. Derek Mears, the man who played Jason in the reboot, is confirmed to be coming back. As a fan of Platinum Dunes, the company behind rebooting Friday the 13th, I follow their blog posts, as well as Brad Fuller's Twitter, and he's already confirmed it some time ago.

Besides, work on the next installment of Friday the 13th hasn't even begun. Platinum Dunes just barely wrapped up filming on the Nightmare on Elm Street reboot, and they are in cutting/editing stage now.

All of this information has been divulged by Brad himself on the Platinum Dunes Blog and his own personal Twitter.


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

If he died himself blue, he would be a shoe-in to play Cookie Monster in the yet to be announced Sesame Street full length feature film.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

It can't possibly be Tim Sylvia, even though Jason doesn't have a lines, it would still be too difficult of a script for Tim to read.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Poor Tim! He has taken some heat for a while now. That kinda sucks. I wonder what happened to him? He had some great fights in the UFC. Rather than rag Tim, I appreciate some of the KO's & good fights he gave us. The one punch on Ricco. The headkick on Telligman. The brawl with Cabbage. The uppercut KO on Arlovski after getting dropped hard. Whatever he does I wish him the best...

* Tim Sylvia should train with Greg Jackson and come back to the UFC. He might get his spark back...


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

BrutalKO said:


> ...Poor Tim! He has taken some heat for a while now. That kinda sucks. I wonder what happened to him? He had some great fights in the UFC. Rather than rag Tim, I appreciate some of the KO's & good fights he gave us. The one punch on Ricco. The headkick on Telligman. The brawl with Cabbage. The uppercut KO on Arlovski after getting dropped hard. Whatever he does I wish him the best...
> 
> * Tim Sylvia should train with Greg Jackson and come back to the UFC. He might get his spark back...


An internet forum is no place for well wishing and saying positive things! You get outta here, you getta outta here NAOWNAOWNAOW!


----------



## UsqueAdFinem (Sep 5, 2009)

I hope Tim doesn't accidentally graze himself with the machete and get KTFO during filming.

Any word on if he got knocked out answering the phone when they called him for the part?


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

CornbreadBB said:


> An internet forum is no place for well wishing and saying positive things! You get outta here, you getta outta here NAOWNAOWNAOW!


...So negativity is in? You must have a fun life...


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

Jason is probably the easiest role for any 'actor' to play. No lines, no facial expressions, just walk slowly and kill people. 

Perfect for Tim. Oh wait, he has to move? That might be a big ask.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Biowza said:


> Jason is probably the easiest role for any 'actor' to play. No lines, no facial expressions, just walk slowly and kill people.
> 
> Perfect for Tim. Oh wait, he has to move? That might be a big ask.


The Jason guy did some running in the last friday the 13th movie, but im sure they will let a professional stunt man handle it if there is any in this one, wouldnt want timmah to snap one of those baby deer legs he is rocking. Good luck to the guy.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Lol, I doubt this is true.


----------



## wado lado (Feb 5, 2009)

"He's a favorite of photoshoppers."
can someone show me this


----------



## UsqueAdFinem (Sep 5, 2009)

wado lado said:


> "He's a favorite of photoshoppers."
> can someone show me this


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Apparently that website got the slasher wrong, it's Michael Myers not Jason Voorhees:



> It turns out that Tim Sylvia was a stand-in for Micheal Myers in the recent Halloween film out now, not Jason Voorhees of Friday the 13th, as originally reported at Fighters.com.
> 
> The site recently updated the report confirming the information with a source close to Sylvia. Sylvia is also apparently in Boston working on another movie and training at Sityodtong USA with famed MMA trainer Mark DellaGrotte; the same trainer behind the success of Kenny Florian.
> 
> ...


http://www.fiveknuckles.com/mma-news/Tim-Sylvia-stood-in-as-Michael-Myers-not-Jason-Voorhees.html


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Sylvia as Michael Myers*

I can see that. I've met Sylvia in person before and he is huge!


----------



## TheMicrowave (Sep 4, 2009)

This is not true! Sylvia is not gonna be Jason Vorhees.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

King Koopa said:


> tim sylvia is the next jason vorhees


Sooo... Jason will get knocked out?


----------



## TheMicrowave (Sep 4, 2009)

Yeah, what a terd Sylvia has become. Piece of pure fuckin' terd.


----------



## TheMicrowave (Sep 4, 2009)

Sorry, I thought that would get sensored.


----------



## GMK13 (Apr 20, 2009)

at least he is getting some type of work, maybe acting is his thing.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Other Acting Roles*

Yeah if Gina is getting into acting maybe Sylvia should consider getting into it full time as well!


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Speaking of Sylvia, he's featured on *Adrenaline MMA IV* and facing Jason Riley. It's on HDNet right now.


----------



## k3232x (Sep 17, 2008)

UrbanBounca said:


> Speaking of Sylvia, he's featured on *Adrenaline MMA IV* and facing Jason Riley. It's on HDNet right now.


and if you don't have HDNet it's on MMA-TV on Sopcast.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

The main event is underway.


----------



## Charles Lee Ray (May 4, 2008)

Big Tim Shuts his critics up by winning via big KO in under 3 minutes of the first round to get his career back on track. Way to go Tim. :thumb02:


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Sylvia did look good in that fight, but it certainly wasnt the toughest dude he has ever fought. Maybe this is the start of his turn around, maybe that dude was just a can. Hard to tell at this point.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

http://www.myvideofight.com/Other/Tim-Sylvia-vs-Jason-Riley-Adrenaline-MMA-IV-Video

fight vid.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Tim got tagged with 2 pretty solid shots right after another, good to see his chin isn't too bad.

Hopefully he'll get another fight or two under his belt, lose a bit for weight and make a return to the UFC.

Anyone else notice how much muscle he's built in his chest?


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Good to hear Tim is back to his winning ways. Hopefully he'll beat someone with a name and he'll be right on track.


----------



## Charles Lee Ray (May 4, 2008)

He is also getting his weight back under control. He was 310 in the Mercer fight and was down to 287 for this fight. Thats 23 pounds lost in a pretty short amount of time. He already looked much better physically in this fight. Hopefully by his next fight he can drop another 20 pounds and get back into the 260s range.


Here is hioping that he can put a string of wins together and get back to the top. War Big Tim! :thumb02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Bigger Goals*

Yeah I would like to see Sylvia possibly fighting in DREAM or Strikeforce, but I'm not thrilled at the idea of a Fedor rematch.


----------

